# eclipse und tabs



## Eli (5. Mrz 2005)

Hi,

irgendwie müsste man einstellen können, dass er anstatt tabs jeweils 4leerzeichen einfügen soll.. wo genau?g

el


----------



## bambi (5. Mrz 2005)

unter window/Preferences oeffnet sich ein neues Fenster.
Dann links im Fenster Java/Appearance/CodeFormatter
wenn Du dann rechts auf den Button Edit (oder New...) klickst,dann kannst Du unter Indentation 
die TabSize aendern und einstellen, ob Du tabs oder Leerzeichen magst...

und noch ganz viele andere nette Sachen kann man in dem Fenster machen - da braucht man 
sich (fast!!!) gar nicht mehr um die Code-Vorgaben zu kuemmern...


----------



## Eli (5. Mrz 2005)

d.h. ich soll 'use tab charcacter' anclicken oder wie?


----------

